# Canon MP-E 65 1x-5x 2.8 Macro Lens example photos



## Goincarcrazy (Jan 3, 2011)

A unique lens with a unique purpose: to expose the alien world around us that's just too small to see. For macro enthusiasts, this lens is among the best, so let's see some pics! 

A few to start with:


----------



## revup67 (Jan 5, 2011)

Great stuff ! just got my lens and 24EX today--looking forward to exploiting the hell out of it. I should probably get a macro rail as well..very nice work.

As you know, the lens is Sooo sensitive to any movement so I would imagine you shot these with a macro flash ? By the looks of your photos are these all F16 ? excellent depth of field or are you stacking?


----------



## revup67 (Jan 5, 2011)

Here's the 1X taken with the MP-E 65 and the actual flower taken with the 100mm 2.8 prime lens at a slight distance (not as a macro photo).


----------



## Goincarcrazy (Jan 5, 2011)

The first three and the Daddy Long Legs are all f/16 where as the ant is f/11 and the Deerfly is f/13. The first three were taken with a 5DII, the MPE and the MT-24 with stofen diffusers. The ant, spider, and Deerfly were taken with an XSi, the MPE and a 430ex on a modified flash bracket (used a small L bracket so the flash was hanging out over the end of the lens. Worked sometimes, not always though). 

None are stacked. I've dabbled in it, but don't really have the patience for it. All are hand held. I've never really had a problem with handholding this lens. The precision matte focusing screens, although dark with this lens, REALLY help with focusing.


----------



## revup67 (Jan 5, 2011)

not familiar with the precision matte focusing screens you speak of but it sounds like I should look into this. thanks for offering those settings. so here's the BIG question I am sure everyone wants to know: How do you get so close without the insect flying away as in the case with the DeerFly? and are your images cropped or actuals ?

Have you noticed a big difference with the Diffusers vs. not? I've read other state they don't help as the objects are too close to have any effect

Thanks again - Rev


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 5, 2011)

Goincarcrazy said:


> The precision matte focusing screens, although dark with this lens, REALLY help with focusing.



It was my understanding that the benefit of the precision matte focusing screen is really for lenses faster than f/2.8, since the laser etching on the standard screen which is intended to brighten slow (e.g. consumer) lenses limits faster lenses to VF brightness equivalent to about f/2.5. I've certainly confirmed that with my 85L and a standard screen, where stopping down from f/1.2 onwards with DoF preview, the VF does not get any dimmer until I hit ~f/2.5 (although on my 7D, it's clear that the light is getting in since the transmissive LCD in the VF is much more 'washed out' at f/1.2 than f/2.5, even though the scene brightness is unchanged).

Since the 'brightness' of the VF changes in tandem with the DoF seen through the VF, the standard focusing screen is showing you a DoF equivalent to ~f/2.5, even with a wider aperture lens. Thus, precision focusing screens are better for fast lenses because they are showing you the true DoF at apertures faster than f/2.8. 

However, I was not aware that there was a significant benefit to the precision matte focusing screens with for manual focusing with f/2.8 (like the MP-E 65mm) and slower lenses. I could see the benefit of a split screen and microprism, but not sure about the benefit from the plain matte screen. Can you elaborate?


----------



## Tice Lerner (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello! Here are a few from me.  

European Paper Wasp single shot taken at 3x magnification, f13, 1/250th sec ISO100





European Paper Wasp single shot taken at 5x magnification, f11, 1/250th sec ISO100





Jumping Spider leaping at my lens - single shot taken at 3x magnification, f13, 1/250th sec ISO100





Dragonfly single shot taken at 3x magnification, f13, 1/250th sec ISO100





European Paper Wasp single shot taken at 3x magnification, f13, 1/250th sec ISO100





Two Japanese ladybugs (Harmonia axyridis) on a leaf mating. I spotted them around 1:30am. This was taken hand held at 3x magnification and an aperture of f/13 at 1/250th sec, iso100. The final image consists of 4 photos with 4 different focal planes stacked.





Bumblebee single shot taken at 3x magnification, f13, 1/250th sec ISO100





Honey bee single shot taken at 3x magnification, f13, 1/250th sec ISO100





Ant single shot taken at 3x magnification, f13, 1/250th sec ISO100





Eye of a huge snapping turtle - single shot taken at 1x magnification, f13, 1/250th sec ISO100


----------



## Macadameane (Jan 5, 2011)

Those are very impressive and sharp even at higher magnifications, Great Work!

What type of lighting did you use?


----------



## Goincarcrazy (Jan 5, 2011)

Very cool stuff Tice!

neuroanatomist: your explanation is correct, and it might be my own little weird quirky way of focusing on stuff that close, but having such a shallow DoF showing through the VF against something like a ladybug that's filling up the viewfinder shows me exactly where the midpoint of where this lens is focusing. From there I just simply adjust in my head about where the outer extents of my DoF are gonna fall. I guess it's more of a guide for me to know that what I want in focus will be in focus. With the normal focusing screen, a lot of times it seems like most of the bug is in focus, which doesn't help me at all for placing the focus point where I need it. 

In a weird way I guess the precision screen would help with stacking too, allowing you to see minute adjustments as you go. So yeah, I definitely see your point. It helps me, but may not help others.


----------



## Goincarcrazy (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh, and Rev: yeah the stofens seem to help, but I only have them because the guy I bought the MT-24ex from threw them in for free. There are many cheaper and better alternatives to diffuse the light. Check out photography-on-the.net as I've seen many DIY's for macro lighting setups.


----------



## Tice Lerner (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks!

Macadameane - I'm using the MT-24ex flash with a Quantum Turbo SC battery. The heads each have a custom diffuser. I've tried various designs. My current design consists of a plastic frame made from polymorph plastic, two layers of diffusion, and and reflective snoot for the modeling lamp. The first layer is 1/8 diffusion, 2nd is a grid cloth from rosco which is run over a frame similar in shape to the puffer diffusers. 

Goincarcrazy - Stofens definitely help the harsh bare heads of the mt-24ex but certainly could use additional diffusion. Many who use the stofens instead cut the front portion off and use them as frames for a more adequate diffusion material and extending the front for a bit more surface area.

Revup67 - Focus stacking is ideal even if you are hand held but falls apart if the subject is moving which eliminates most situations with bugs. Stopping down is great but the returns diminish quick due to diffraction. My general rule is f13 max from 1x-3x and f10-f11 max for 4x-5x. The key is to make it appear to be in focus. Choosing angles which give this perception will become second nature when you pay attention to the curved focal plane of the lens. You will find certain angles which blanket that curved plane over the subject making it appear to be more in focus and of course choosing to focus on areas of greater detail.


----------



## revup67 (Jan 6, 2011)

Tice: damn..I'm a humbled after seeing those shots and compared to you guys and have lots to learn. Tice really nice work..I've been reviewing macro photos for over 6 months solid and yours rank in the top 5%.

With respect to the diffusers - do you have any photos you care to post on your creations? sounds like you've done quite a bit to master just the right amount of light

That makes a lot of sense what you say with respect to angles and not necessarily dead on center. I caught some of this today (day two with the lens and flash). it was very difficult (for me) to find the focus point and as you may recall, the lens takes some getting used to. PS - did you see the link the Flake had sent me on a different thread? if not go here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220640935659&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
this may help with respect as an alternative idea to a diffuser, pulling the flash heads further away @ any degree you like

Tice - how did you ever get those bug shots without scaring the critter away or getting stung? At 5x and 4x I kept bumping into my plant (subject) for starters let alone trying to get it in focus. Did you refrigerate your subject matter? use Macro rail on tripod, use a cable or live view? any and all insight would be much appreciated. - thanks for the photos


----------



## revup67 (Jan 6, 2011)

taken @ 5x inside of a Daisy F13 with MT 24EX on E-TTL. This will have to do no bugs to be found, locally anyway. Still bumping into things on day 2 but bruises are getting smaller


----------



## unruled (Jan 6, 2011)

those are amazing freaking pictures man....


----------



## revup67 (Jan 8, 2011)

Taken with Canon EOS 7D, MP-E 65 F/11 1/100 @ 2x magnification. Used Canon MT 24EX Macro Flash. Flash set to Manual. "A" flash @ 1/2 and "B" flash @ 1/64 positioned at approx 270Âº on macro ring. No diffusers. Hand held. No post processing - taken as is.


----------



## HughHowey (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm blown away at these pics. Tice, especially. Brilliant work, man!


----------



## WarStreet (Apr 2, 2011)

I am impressed by the jumping spider photo. Tice are you a cyborg from the future ? ;D 

I always thought that using this lens is very difficult even for static objects due to the shallow focus. Look at that spider, such a small depth of field and you managed to take a great photo while the spider is jumping towards the camera with only it's face and a pair of legs in focus ? Great work


----------



## gmazza (May 14, 2011)

Glad to find this guy in the relatively warm autumm we are experiencing this year, this one in special have interesting large omantidia





Side view


----------



## akiskev (Jun 2, 2011)

Unbelievable shots! Well done!


----------



## autochrome (Jun 3, 2011)

Those are some unbelievable shots, congratulations. I'm not sure i would've stepped back if i saw that jumping spider jumping straight at me through the viewfinder.


----------



## gmazza (Jun 16, 2011)

A good thing in the cold end of autumn are the solitary wasps paralysed by the cold, much friendlier for photos and not organised in dangerous groups. This one was on the wall of my home and I invited for some photos. The background are mature lemons.

this photo is with Canon MP-E @ 2.5x and f/9


----------



## LFG530 (Jun 16, 2011)

What do you guys use to keep these bugs in place?


----------



## DockNorth (Jun 16, 2011)

Those are amazing - Just fantastic! I have not ventured into the Macro world much but those pictures get me thinking what I could do. Probably take a long time before I can even come close to some of those as they are truly works of art. Sinister looking creatures when you can see them in such detail.


----------



## gmazza (Jun 16, 2011)

LFG530 said:


> What do you guys use to keep these bugs in place?



This one was relatively motionless due to the cold.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2011)

This thread hosts some most amazing pics â€” kudos to all contributing photographers!


----------



## LFG530 (Jun 17, 2011)

gmazza said:


> LFG530 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you guys use to keep these bugs in place?
> ...



Yeah I got that part for your photo, but I doubt it's the same for everyone, as soon as I come close to even a 1:2 ratio with my 100 bugs don't stay in place...


----------



## Heidrun (Jun 17, 2011)

I get the same problem. They fly away as soon as I come near. Only need to be around half a meter before they get away


----------



## Admin US West (Jun 17, 2011)

Heidrun said:


> I get the same problem. They fly away as soon as I come near. Only need to be around half a meter before they get away



Getting them to pose for a photo is a trick that I've not mastered. Early in the morning when its still pretty cool, I sometimes come accross a insect that spent the night on a flower, and I can get close.

Some photographers have some tricks they use, follow a macro forum.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 24, 2011)

Here are a couple of recent shots with this lens:




EOS 5D Mark II, MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5x Macro @ 5x, 1/60 s, f/11, ISO 400, MT-24EX




EOS 5D Mark II, MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5x Macro @ 4x, 1/60 s, f/11, ISO 400, MT-24EX


----------



## EYEONE (Jun 24, 2011)

Neuro, that first shot is simply awe inspiring. Bravo friend!


----------



## akiskev (Jun 24, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Here are a couple of recent shots with this lens:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impressive shots!!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 24, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Goincarcrazy said:
> 
> 
> > The precision matte focusing screens, although dark with this lens, REALLY help with focusing.
> ...



I always found the ratings the DSLR screens to be rather optimistic in terms of what speed lens you can manually focus well with. The stock screens, IMO, make it tricky to really nail things with not just stuff that is f/1.4 or f/2 but also f/2.8 and even for f/4 I find they help tremendously (even if things get darker). The stock DSLR screens are so poor for focusing, I almost feel like you don't want to trust them unless you are like f/5.6! They make things across the frame look waymore in focus than the actual photos.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 24, 2011)

Tice Lerner said:


> Hello! Here are a few from me.
> 
> 
> Jumping Spider leaping at my lens - single shot taken at 3x magnification, f13, 1/250th sec ISO100



How in the world did you time that? They jump at fantastic speeds and DOF at 3x, even at f/13, is almost zero!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 25, 2011)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> I always found the ratings the DSLR screens to be rather optimistic in terms of what speed lens you can manually focus well with. The stock screens, IMO, make it tricky to really nail things with not just stuff that is f/1.4 or f/2 but also f/2.8 and even for f/4 I find they help tremendously (even if things get darker). The stock DSLR screens are so poor for focusing, I almost feel like you don't want to trust them unless you are like f/5.6! They make things across the frame look waymore in focus than the actual photos.



Thanks for the feedback! Usually with the MP-E 65mm, I'm shooting in Live View, which obviates the focusing screen. But sometimes I use the VF, and I have the Eg-S screen for my 5DII - so, I'll have to give it a try for macro with my f/2.8 lenses (MP-E 65mm and 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS), and maybe with something like the 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II, although AF usually does fine with that lens.


----------



## Sunnystate (Jul 27, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Here are a couple of recent shots with this lens:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent work neuro!

For me MP-E 65 is the reason alone to stick with Canon, and I don't even consider myself macro photographer, more like curious photographer or something.
Would like to see people really pushing the envelope with this lens, not just a shots like with let's say 100mm macro with an extension tube.


----------



## gmazza (Aug 3, 2011)

Another example, focus stacked from 4 pictures.




Robber Fly Holcocephala fusca 4 img stack by Gustavo Mazzarollo, on Flickr


----------



## xROELOFx (Aug 11, 2011)

wow! those eyes! unbelievable, very well done!


----------



## gmazza (Sep 26, 2011)

Very few insects, the winter was more severe than expected, these are the last of september:




Jumper spider cleaning feet by Gustavo Mazzarollo, on Flickr

Patiently agreed on the pictures showing the eggs.




Mother wasp and eggs spring 2011 by Gustavo Mazzarollo, on Flickr


----------



## corpusrex (Sep 27, 2011)

gmazza said:


> Very few insects, the winter was more severe than expected, these are the last of september:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fabulous shots!


----------



## Goincarcrazy (Oct 27, 2011)

A few from the end of summer:


----------



## CornOnTheCoby (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow. That's all I can say really.


----------



## gmazza (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## markIVantony (Dec 8, 2011)

OK I need some warning on the creepy spider pictures !


----------



## Ryusui (Dec 8, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> EOS 5D Mark II, MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5x Macro @ 5x, 1/60 s, f/11, ISO 400, MT-24EX


This has to be my favorite shot I've ever seen with this lens. Damn.


----------



## K-amps (Dec 8, 2011)

Amazing pics.... now you guys are making me desire the MP-E65.... sad thing is they dont have it for rental locally... 

Tice the jumping spider shot is amazing... the only way I could do it is set camera at burst mode and hope for the best


----------



## gmazza (Jan 7, 2012)

This one was ovipositing in the wall of my home, the flash produced a "stock image like" background:

Stack of two pictures with Canon MP-E 65mm @ about 1x magnification, raw processed with UFRaw and final stack in GIMP




Oviposing bug by Gustavo Mazzarollo, on Flickr

The complete set of eggs:




Oviposing by Gustavo Mazzarollo, on Flickr


----------



## canonluvr (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a mpe-65mm to.
It is a monster and the most difficult lens to operate. 

I have some questions about the great pics i'm seeing here.
How or what do you do with your insects? Are they alive or dead?
I mean the DOF is like 1/10th of a milimeter, so if the insect even blinks its out of focus.
Especially on 5x. What I do is put them in the freezer for a few minutes that slows them down.
But my 580ex warms them up quickly.

Are you guys using the special flashes for macro? 
How do you focusstack? I find it hard to use the focusring without shifting the lens/image. We are talking about pushing the lens by half a milimeter and the pics are not aligned anymore.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2012)

I won't open a debate on freezing insects. 

I use an MT-24 EX with my MP-E 65mm and it's much better than a standard flash. 

You can't focus the lens per se - that changes magnification, so images can't be stacked. Instead, you need to move the camera/lens slightly. That's best done with a macro rail.


----------



## canonluvr (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes I do it with a rail but even than sometimes it is hard to not accidently touch the tripod. Or the insect moves around.

I have been testing it out a lot with an 580ex + 430ex on remote triggers. But even getting a perfect focus on 5x is taking time and you really almost need a dead insect to make a great picture. Certanly when you are photographing eyes from a fly or dragonfly. I really dont see how you can do that with a living insect.

Sorry i'm not here to open that debate and I don't wanna kill insects. I'm just wondering how people make those pictures. I have made a focusstack of 10 from a dead spider I found, and that works great ofcourse.


----------



## candyman (Jan 7, 2012)

The world of insects. What an amazing creatures. And all of you have brought them in this thread so close that you start to look at those creatures in a different way.

Excellent photos!


----------



## xROELOFx (Jan 7, 2012)

canonluvr said:


> What I do is put them in the freezer for a few minutes that slows them down.


dude, WTF?!


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 7, 2012)

One trick with insects, to enable a more extensive exploration of shots (either different angles or focus stacking), is to catch them late in the evening or early in the morning. They are much less active then and don't tend to respond, with the added bonus that you aren't causing them any harm. Of course, because they're less active, they're also harder to find.


----------



## revup67 (Jan 26, 2012)

Kernuak is right. In essence the cooler the air the better as they become very lethargic. I believe the exact Farenheit is 60° where insects are pretty much useless and cling on to things such as screen doors, etc. Another good tip is be careful while shooting a live insect as to not block out the direct light. They are sensitive to this and will quickly scatter (there are a few exceptions)

I use the same tools as Neuro - the MT 24EX is a great macro flash. I'm not a big fan of the mounting ring it comes with so I acquired http://www.ebay.com/itm/Studio-TWIN-ARM-FLASH-BRACKET-holder-Olympu-TF-22-Canon-MT-24EX-SPEEDLITE-/250928028740?pt=Camera_Flash_Accessories&hash=item3a6c79dc44 which offers far more flexibility. I also acquired the Stofen Diffusers and stuffed them with a cotton ball to help spread out the somewhat harsh light. The manual settings work best vs. the ETT-L. There are many pro MP-E 65 users out there such as Lord V http://www.flickr.com/photos/lordv/sets/72157594222523751/ who makes his own diffusers. I also like this guy: Huub http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/. He recommended this article awhile back http://www.davidkennardphotography.com/blog/238-mt-24ex-macro-flash-diffusers-comparison.xhtml . A lot of these Macro experts scrutinize the reflective properties on some of the more shinier insects such as beetles as most flashes cause that "white over exposed look" on their shells hence the reason for their creation of homemade diffusers. Hope this helps..Rev


----------



## unruled (Jan 26, 2012)

I've read and seen great stuff from this lens, and for its magnification its unique inthe slr world isn't it? So does that make it the best macro or are there others that have awesome/exceptional qualities to them?

love the shots guys!


----------



## revup67 (Jan 27, 2012)

unruled

no doubt its a great lens but isn't worth a pint of beans without the MT 24EX flash or the MT 14 (I believe is the other canon macro flash). I read somewhere you need a hunting license to use this lens, that reviewer wasn't kidding. WIht the body, flash and lens it weighs quite a bit. An alternative would be the 100mm 2.8 macro but its only a 1x. At least with the 7D, a little known feature occurs when in macro mode with the 100mm it's the AI Servo for Macro. There's also the 60mm macro and one other macro (a tele think 185mm ?) but the latter are all 1x and are easier to use and don't require a macro flash.

Rev


----------



## unruled (Jan 27, 2012)

so you're saying that if you want 1x, and ease of use..stay away from the mpe65  good to know!


----------



## MazV-L (Jan 27, 2012)

These photos are beautiful! The one of the jumping spider jumping at the lens especially brilliant!


----------



## revup67 (Jan 27, 2012)

unruled

there's no focus on the MP-E 65. It's all manual and your focus by rocking back and forth while leaving the desired magnification in place or use a macro rail. it takes some getting used to but once you got it down the rewards as you can see are simply stunning.

Also, if on 5x with F16 you are really shooting at 5xF16 = F80, basically a black hole. this is why you would need the flash. Once the flash is on you would use the LCD and zoom to get your razor sharp photos. The DOF is limited so a lot of folks shoot between F9 and F16 for greatest detail


----------



## unruled (Jan 30, 2012)

I agree the results are fenomenal. Question: would it tecnically work with a 2x extender? Would be interesting to see,though lighting would be problematic I guess


----------



## kirispupis (Feb 2, 2012)

unruled said:


> I've read and seen great stuff from this lens, and for its magnification its unique inthe slr world isn't it? So does that make it the best macro or are there others that have awesome/exceptional qualities to them?
> 
> love the shots guys!


There is no "best" macro. There are many different macros for different purposes. IMHO the MP-E 65 + MT-24EX is the best general purpose macro for small insects. However, it certainly isn't the only macro I depend on. The following are also great macros I use and each has its specialty.

(note: for those curious I discussed them more on a friend's blog - http://www.ronmartblog.com/2011/11/today-im-happy-to-have-blog-reader.html)

100/2.8 IS Macro - great general purpose macro, leaves, flowers, small objects
TS-E 90 - probably best general purpose macro for flowers. Tilt provides a lot of flexibility.
TS-E 24 II - great for broad views
300/4 IS - great for dragonflies
70-200/2.8 II - abstract subjects
70-200/2.8 II + 2x III - provides more magnification + becomes a different lens

In terms of the MP-E 65, it is an awesome lens but there are ways to go even higher in magnification or improve the resolution. At 5x I have seen evidence that a Nikon CFI 10x .25 10.5 mounted on a 100mm/2.8 macro is sharper. You can also mount other microscope objectives to go further. I am currently in the process of doing this and I hope to provide some examples in the next few weeks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 2, 2012)

I certainly admire the work and patience of those who work with macro photography. I know that I am not patient enough to do this. I walk around with my 100L and 7D and thats about it. I do find that I prefer the longer reach of the 7D to my 5D MK II with the macro lens. I guess that tells me i would like a 180mm L IS for my 5D MK II if it ever comes out.

My first try at a Macro photo was with my Canon FT QL in 1968 using extension rings. Lighting the subject was difficult, and I gave up the effort pretty quickly. I built a darkroom in a corner of my garage and developed film and dabbled in B&W and even color prints. Then, my first child came along along and with a move to a larger house, I never took up my own developing again until digital developing became possible.


----------



## revup67 (Feb 6, 2012)

This particular insect is within the Bug Assassin species. I found him on the side of my SUV in roughly 70 degree weather (farenheit). I'd not seen one of these before and wanted to test it level of skittishness. He was not alarmed by my attempting to gently prod it with a pen. I put him in a container and head for home. I placed him on an indoor plant and for the most part he was rather still, not alarmed and a perfect subject to photo via the MP-E 65. Since he did move every 10 seconds or so trying to get more than 7 images was not possible. I wish I had spent more time and put the MT 24EX on 1/2 manual vs. E-TTL as there would have been less harsh light on its hard shelled body. Taken at 2.5 magnification, 7 stacked images via Macro Rail.



What's For Dinner? (Zelus tetracanthus) by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 7, 2012)

Stunning photo with the Eggs.


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 19, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Here are a couple of recent shots with this lens:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryusui (Feb 29, 2012)

Been playing with the MP-E and MT-24EX for the first time this week. Actually, this is my first real use of any macro lens. Not counting taking a couple test shots in the store with the 50mm and 100mm.

It really is an interesting lens to try and use. Though I'm not completely sold on whether I'd actually buy one.
This is my favorite image so far:





Doesn't quite stand up to some of the amazing work I've seen here, but I like it.


----------



## Blaze (Apr 9, 2012)

Sharpness takes a hit at small apertures due to diffraction blurring unless you use focus stacking, but such are the limitations of physics.

Here's an example at f/16:


----------



## gmazza (Apr 27, 2012)

I think this lens is not about the ultimate resolution, but the great point is the flexibility of fast change magnification to capture nature in action, with a plus of easier focus (comparing with alternatives at same magnification) and very good contrast, some recent shoots:

A APO microscope objective could give you better resolution focus stacked, but would it allow to froze the action ? Could you stop it if necessary ? Could you change magnification fast and without a IQ penalty ?




Inter species mating by Gustavo Mazzarollo, on Flickr




Ant and membracidae mutualism by Gustavo Mazzarollo, on Flickr




Small bee nest by Gustavo Mazzarollo, on Flickr


----------



## K-amps (Apr 27, 2012)

Wonderful shots Gmazza... almost like the bugs are posing for you.


----------



## kirispupis (May 1, 2012)

Here are a few recent shots with this lens that I took.





http://www.flickr.com/photos/calevphoto/6954829096/#





http://500px.com/photo/6987958


----------



## K-amps (May 1, 2012)

Great shots Kris... Damn you! Now you got me thinking about spending another $1200 that could have gone to the kids education....


----------



## gmazza (May 26, 2012)

More from the bees




Wild bee nest by Gustavo Mazzarollo, on Flickr


----------



## adamdoesmovies (May 26, 2012)

So many beautiful shots on this thread... Still, the phrase "KILL IT WITH FIRE!" continues to come to mind when I see so many of these creatures.


----------



## kirispupis (May 27, 2012)

Here's another from yesterday.





http://500px.com/photo/7974603


----------



## lastcoyote (Sep 20, 2012)

Hover Feeding #2 by lastcoyote, on Flickr


----------



## mws (Sep 20, 2012)

I just noticed this thread, there are some awesome pictures in here. I want this lens now.......


If you search MP-E on flickr, there are a few groups with tons of great shots.


----------



## K-amps (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow Paul!


----------



## dirtcastle (Sep 20, 2012)

This lens is so freaking amazing. And these shots are incredible. Big up on everyone's shots.

Eventually, I will probably get this lens. But the thing that keeps knocking it down on my list is the fact that it's primarily a "bug lens". Don't get me wrong... I love me some bug shots. And I think it would be tons of fun to go around finding bugs to shoot. 

But $1000 is a lot to pay for a lens that isn't good for much beyond shooting bugs.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 20, 2012)

dirtcastle said:


> But $1000 is a lot to pay for a lens that isn't good for much beyond shooting bugs.



I paid $500 for a pristine used copy. ;D


----------



## dirtcastle (Sep 20, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> dirtcastle said:
> 
> 
> > But $1000 is a lot to pay for a lens that isn't good for much beyond shooting bugs.
> ...



That's fantastic. I just saw your other post about buying and selling on Craigslist.

The 65mm macro should be a great lens to by used, because of its specialty status. A lot of people probably buy it without realizing how challenging it can be. And then, as a buyer, I don't necessarily have to compete with a lot of people in the used market. Most people who buy a bug lens probably aren't tight on cash, and thus buy it new (rather than used). Well, that would be my guess, anyway. ;-)


----------



## kirispupis (Sep 20, 2012)

Actually when you're done it is more than $1k because this lens is not very useful without a flash. It pairs best with the MT-24EX and I recommend anyone interested in the MP-E 65 to budget for the pair.

Personally I find the lens very cheap given what it can do. There really isn't anything out there that is comparable. 
- You can achieve sharper photos at 5x with a Nikon 10x 10.5 WD objective on top of a 100mm macro, but then you're stuck at 5x.
- You can achieve similar (or greater) magnifications using a bellows, but it is extremely difficult to use in the field
- Reversing a 50mm may also provide >1x magnification, but again you are stuck at one magnification
- Minolta makes a 1-3x macro, but this is 1-5x

Compared with someone paying $13k for "just a bird lens" the MP-E 65 is a bargain.


----------



## dirtcastle (Sep 21, 2012)

kirispupis said:


> Actually when you're done it is more than $1k because this lens is not very useful without a flash. It pairs best with the MT-24EX and I recommend anyone interested in the MP-E 65 to budget for the pair.



Absolutely. It's a package deal for sure.

What flashes are people using with this? Is the MT-24EX worth its extra cost over the MR-14EX, when used with this lens?


----------



## kirispupis (Sep 21, 2012)

The MT-24EX is far better than the MR-14EX. IMHO images from the MR-14EX come out a bit flat.

- You can rotate the heads to change the lighting. This is hugely important for insects that are reflective. It is also important for adjusting around obstacles near the critter.
- The heads also angle - allowing you to easily move from the 100/2.8 macro to the MP-E 65
- The heads may be placed off the front of the lens using macro brackets. This is very useful for lenses such as 180mm macros and for highly reflective things like ice/water drops where you need to dramatically change the angle of the light.
- You can control the power differential between the heads - providing more depth in the shot

One thing you need to watch out for with the MT-24EX though is the harshness of the light. I use Sto-fen diffusers to reduce this. There is also a little known hood for the MP-E 65 that helps here.


----------



## K-amps (Sep 21, 2012)

kirispupis said:


> The MT-24EX is far better than the MR-14EX. IMHO images from the MR-14EX come out a bit flat.
> 
> - You can rotate the heads to change the lighting. This is hugely important for insects that are reflective. It is also important for adjusting around obstacles near the critter.
> - The heads also angle - allowing you to easily move from the 100/2.8 macro to the MP-E 65
> ...



Great Info; thanks Kiris!


----------



## dirtcastle (Sep 22, 2012)

I just took a closer look at the MT-24EX, and now I appreciate what the key difference is: the directionality of two separate light sources could make for some very dramatic lighting. Whereas the fixed ring style isn't as flexible and sometimes it will work fine and sometimes it won't. I understand now.


----------



## revup67 (Sep 24, 2012)

Indeed the MT 24EX light is rather harsh. I not only got the Stofens but also stuffed them with cotton balls. Even still on E-TTL on shiny insects the light is harsh. If you do get this setup I would recommend dumping the lens ring that holds the two lights. I found myself bumping into to objects as I gradually got closer.

Get one of these instead..far more versatile: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DUAL-MOUNT-macro-flash-bracket-holder-for-speedlight-TF-22-Nikon-Canon-MT-24EX-/250933721573?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6cd0b9e5

I think I paid about $40 or $50 about 1.5 years ago. It's well worth the price giving you the utmost flexibility. I also picked up a macro rail from Adorama (house brand) which I mount on a tripod. This too comes in handy


----------



## dirtcastle (Sep 24, 2012)

revup67 said:


> Get one of these instead..far more versatile: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DUAL-MOUNT-macro-flash-bracket-holder-for-speedlight-TF-22-Nikon-Canon-MT-24EX-/250933721573?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6cd0b9e5
> 
> I think I paid about $40 or $50 about 1.5 years ago. It's well worth the price giving you the utmost flexibility. I also picked up a macro rail from Adorama (house brand) which I mount on a tripod. This too comes in handy



Looks like the perfect accessory for those lights!


----------



## lastcoyote (Sep 24, 2012)

one thing to keep in mind with the mt-24ex is that you need to get the flash heads as close to the subject as possible. this will actually give a more diffused/less harsh light...i know, you'd possibly think it'd be the reverse but not so. by being closer it effectively increases the size of the light source in relation to the small shiny bug. same principle as getting a more natural looking portrait shot by using a larger flash umbrella or softbox.


----------



## revup67 (Sep 24, 2012)

> one thing to keep in mind with the mt-24ex is that you need to get the flash heads as close to the subject as possible. this will actually give a more diffused/less harsh light...i know, you'd possibly think it'd be the reverse but not so. by being closer it effectively increases the size of the light source in relation to the small shiny bug. same principle as getting a more natural looking portrait shot by using a larger flash umbrella or softbox.



LastCoyote - you are right especially your note on the light source. well stated.


----------



## revup67 (Sep 28, 2012)

Here's one I just nabbed today on a 5D Mark III @ 3.5 with MT 24EX flash on a macro rail. Female Brown Widow taken from it's under carriage ..note the eye balls.


----------



## K-amps (Sep 28, 2012)

Very Nice Revup! How did you keep her still while you shot her?


----------



## revup67 (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks K-Amps. The web was completely vertical from a roof gutter to the ground. She was positioned at the center of the web at approx 5.5 feet high. The wind was somewhat constant but when there was a lull in the breeze I had the lens perfectly set to snap the photo. This took patience in waiting for the stillness. THis capture was after approx 8 or 9 shots - I finally nabbed a good one.


----------



## lastcoyote (Sep 28, 2012)

nice one rev. wouldn't get me near that though...spiders scare me :-[
out of interest did you do any cropping to that shot?


----------



## revup67 (Sep 30, 2012)

nope .. no cropping and to further enhance the fear element I was about 1 to 1.5 inches away with the web swinging back and forth into the lens..creepy yet exhilarating. I tried to photograph one last tear on my BBQ counter in the back. At first the female was in my sight, I got up close within an inch or two and went to take the shot and she was gone. I quickly looked around the counter top and no luck. Then I ran like hell in house, peeled off half my clothes just in case and the darn thing was never found.


----------



## lastcoyote (Sep 30, 2012)

lol ;D
that's sounds like the sort of thing i would have done. thinking you can feel it on you somewhere...makes me shiver just thinking about it. what a little girl i am : spiders are the only thing that freak me out though, fine with anything else.

anyway back to learning how to use my new toy...5DMKIII woohoo! arrived yesteday


----------



## revup67 (Oct 6, 2012)

> anyway back to learning how to use my new toy...5DMKIII woohoo! arrived yesteday



Got mine a few months ago but everyday I use it the excitement still remains the same. Kind of like a new car that carries that "new" smell to it. Wish I could bottle that


----------



## ncsa (Feb 1, 2013)

Yellow by ncsabkk, on Flickr


----------



## gmazza (Feb 6, 2013)

Salticidae portrait by Gustavo Mazzarollo, on Flickr




Lynx spider portrait by Gustavo Mazzarollo, on Flickr


----------



## ncsa (Apr 10, 2013)

dandelion by ncsabkk, on Flickr


----------



## lastcoyote (Jun 5, 2013)

Ant Life#3 by lastcoyote, on Flickr


----------



## AndyTather (Jul 11, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andytather/9262111877/#
Moving on from 100mm 2.8L


----------



## BellusPhoto (Jul 26, 2013)

Every time that I shoot with this lens I lose all track of time.


----------



## lastcoyote (Sep 2, 2013)

here's one from last week..




Oedemera Nobilis Feeding by lastcoyote, on Flickr


----------

